# Grape Identification



## halfbaked (Jul 26, 2020)

Trying to identify grapes that are at a house some kin people just bought. They tell me they are good for jelly and wine. I have no idea what they are. I have a feeling they will be black or blue. Some small grapes that appear to be bad have turned dark. Anyone point me in right direction????

thanks for just looking at this.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 26, 2020)

You may get somewhere by the shape of the leaves. What part of which country is this located?


----------



## halfbaked (Jul 27, 2020)

sour_grapes said:


> You may get somewhere by the shape of the leaves. What part of which country is this located?



Virginia


----------



## KCCam (Jul 27, 2020)

sour_grapes said:


> You may get somewhere by the shape of the leaves. What part of which country is this located?



Maybe post some pictures?


----------



## efBobby (Jul 30, 2020)

Yea I was going to say the same! Another way to narrow it down is the leaf bottoms are they white, green, or reflective blue/silver?

I have been studying natives here for over a year.

If it’s a bright white back on the younger leaves then changes to orange on the older ones then it’s must likely a labrusca.

if there is a semi-thick white fuzz on the newer leaves but disappears to a dull green on the older ones then it’s an aestivalis var aestivalis

if the leaf fronts have a blueish tint and the leaves are smaller say 3-5 inches with either a green or yellowish back with no fuzz then it’s a muscadine

There are others but much less likely but depends on where you are in va.

central and coastal you have what’s known as the southern aestivalis var bicolor west towards the mountains there is the northern bicolor

some cinerea can taste good but not likely and to my knowledge no vulpina nor palmata taste good.

there is Riparia that can sometimes taste good but it doesn’t grow in the entire state again I’d need to know at least what county you live in.

I live in Amelia county which is central va piedmont region.

IF it’s a native it’s most likely a labrusca or muscadine but there are old cultivars still around and as you discovered the better tasting ones are generally planted close to the house.

va is after all the birthplace of the Norton/cynthiana. I’m also aware Of most of the pd resistant cv still in circulation but then again you could have a treasured one otherwise lost to time!

would be awesome if you had like a Clinton or something. HMU or post some pics and I can try to help you out


----------



## halfbaked (Aug 2, 2020)

I live near Va Tech in Blacksburg. When I get back there I will get some pics and get it narrowed down


----------



## efBobby (Aug 2, 2020)

Awesome! I have a few contacts that have some old American cultivars to help narrow it down.


----------



## VinesnBines (Aug 3, 2020)

Most likely Concord with some black rot. Almost every home owner with grapes had/has Concord. Best grape jelly and good country wine grape.


----------



## halfbaked (Aug 3, 2020)

Never seen them ripe yet but I hear excellent jelly and wine not good to eat.


----------



## VinesnBines (Aug 3, 2020)

Concord isn’t a great table grape. The wine is a little foxy until it ages out. Think Manischewitz. It makes a great port style. Most Virginia gardens will have Concord, especially in the Southwest corner of the state. I have a couple that are about 40 years old and one that probably is 50 or 60 years old. The vine may not have many grapes this year due to the May freeze and they won’t be ripe for another month or possibly later. My poor vine is trying to bloom again.


----------



## halfbaked (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## halfbaked (Aug 10, 2020)

More pic


----------



## halfbaked (Aug 10, 2020)

Last pic


----------



## VinesnBines (Aug 10, 2020)

Concord. They should be turning color (veraison) in the next few weeks.


----------



## halfbaked (Aug 10, 2020)

I am not questioning you but are you sure?


----------



## efBobby (Aug 11, 2020)

Definitely a labrusca, leaves look concordish, some a little toothy, perhaps eastern concord? 

have any pics of the leaf bottoms to make sure. Guessing newer ones are fuzzy white then fade to orange?

also shoot tips? If eastern concord I think I recall the terminal leaf being white with a pinkish/purplish hue.

have to wait and see.


----------



## VinesnBines (Aug 11, 2020)

Pretty sure. My Concord this morning. It will be a little further ahead than yours.


----------



## VinesnBines (Aug 11, 2020)

More pictures. Leaves are huge; grapes will be blue/black with green flesh. The grapes should be pretty large and ripen about Labor Day or later this year due to the late frost.


----------



## halfbaked (Aug 11, 2020)

I did not see any diff in colors or fuzzy ness but def look like your pics. Thank you. !!!!


----------



## efBobby (Aug 11, 2020)

Random labrusca pic from the net


----------



## FXibley (Aug 12, 2020)

concord grapes i get in Michigan, these were from end of Sep 2019


----------



## halfbaked (Aug 22, 2020)

efBobby said:


> Random labrusca pic from the net
> 
> View attachment 64722



I that looked like my hand I would swear it was what I was taking pics of


----------



## halfbaked (Aug 22, 2020)

I hope I get grapes that look this good



FXibley said:


> concord grapes i get in Michigan, these were from end of Sep 2019
> 
> View attachment 64724
> View attachment 64725
> ...


----------

